# Insitu Ecosystems Alto



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2017)

Started this tank in November and it's filled in quickly. It's been interesting finding the microclimates in here.


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

Very nice - love the back wall! What are you planning to put in it?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Holy mackaroly! That's a gorgeous piece of the jungle.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2017)

eMCRay said:


> Very nice - love the back wall! What are you planning to put in it?


I've been trying to decide for three years now, LOL. Most of these plants came from a smaller tank that was also set up for frogs and I just filled with orchids, and than all got moved over to this. I'm leaning towards R. variabilis “Southern” but we'll see where I land.


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

Nepenthe said:


> I've been trying to decide for three years now, LOL. Most of these plants came from a smaller tank that was also set up for frogs and I just filled with orchids, and than all got moved over to this. I'm leaning towards R. variabilis “Southern” but we'll see where I land.


Ha - and only got one viv? Or am I hearing you have two (so get to pick two kinds of frogs)?

For what it's worth I have a group of southerns and they are marvelous frogs; easily among my favorites and those colors too! Pretty sure it's a group of 2.2 - here they are having one of their "conventions" / answering a call on a large brom (about 8 inches wide). So much space in the tank and they all came to hang out together...

Another favorite of mine are the Arena Blanca vents... red / orange / copper, black and blue. Very similar to these, except for the green!


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2017)

eMCRay said:


> Ha - and only got one viv? Or am I hearing you have two (so get to pick two kinds of frogs)?
> 
> For what it's worth I have a group of southerns and they are marvelous frogs; easily among my favorites and those colors too! Pretty sure it's a group of 2.2 - here they are having one of their "conventions" / answering a call on a large brom (about 8 inches wide). So much space in the tank and they all came to hang out together...
> 
> Another favorite of mine are the Arena Blanca vents... red / orange / copper, black and blue. Very similar to these, except for the green!


I'm up to five tanks, but no frogs. I just tore down the other big guy and am going to do a rescape.....soon-ish, and have a couple more planned....you know how it is! I love your group, they're stunning!


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Awesome looking tank!


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

eMCRay said:


> Another favorite of mine are the Arena Blanca vents... red / orange / copper, black and blue. Very similar to these, except for the green!


These are known as R. amazonica 'Arena Blanca' now, just in case anyone was looking up the name.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2017)

Blooming this week









Sonerila sp. I suspect it's aff. Hetrostemon









Cirrhopetalum (Bulbophyllum) sp.









Restrepia elegans









Episcia 'pixie dust'


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

What's the large leafed plant in the bottom right of the first picture? It's gorgeous.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2017)

fishingguy12345 said:


> What's the large leafed plant in the bottom right of the first picture? It's gorgeous.











Selaginella erythropus

That photo has no post processing it's one of the bluest plants I've ever seen. The new growth is fantastic.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2017)

Ah sorry, first photo! It's Alocasia reginula "Black Velvet" We'll see how long it stays in here, it's pupping out and already too big for this space.


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

What is the plant with all the white dots?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2017)

gonzalez said:


> What is the plant with all the white dots?


It's a Sonerila, the species is unidentified.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2017)

A couple more photos. 








Marcgravia sp. Copper









Anoectochilus formosanus









Peperomia sp. Ecuador and Selaginella uncinata


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Stunning vivarium and great looking plants


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

Great tank! What’s the lighting?


----------



## FrogLove1961 (Jul 4, 2018)

I have the Rio, are you using ABG or mesh material for substrate? Tank looks awesome !!!


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2017)

asteroids said:


> Great tank! What’s the lighting?


It's the old Insitu lighting, however I only run it at 60-70%.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2017)

FrogLove1961 said:


> I have the Rio, are you using ABG or mesh material for substrate? Tank looks awesome !!!


Thank you! The back is ABG, and the front where the reservoir is, is totally pond filter foam covered in mesh and topped with leaf litter.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2017)

Cynorkis Fastigiata putting out a couple of blooms before dying back again.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2017)

Quick update on this tank. I had to pull out the Alocasia, some orchids and the begonias. Things we getting out of hand. I'm so happy with how everything is filling in. I added some Vriesea racinae, as well as some Neo. 'Wild Tiger' x smithii, as well as that big Neo. 'Blueberry Smoothie'.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2017)

One year update. Things have obviously filled in. New year's resolution is to go in and take some trimmings.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2017)

Two neat things, my Davallia heterophylla is spreading all over the back wall and is now producing fertile fronds, and this NOID selaginella is completely pink towards the top of the tank. It's very bright at the very top things get stressed, but overall the tank is thriving!


----------

